# Ruger 9E



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone could help I just bought a Ruger SR9E this gun is nice besides it does not have any windage or elevation adjustments was looking for replacements but cant seem to find any for this gun although it is a lot like the SR9 not sure if the sights would work and at 50 to 100 for them would like to make sure they would work before I buy them

Any info would help
Thanks


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know the dimensions specifically but you could field strip it and take just the slide with you to compare or test fit over the counter sights.


----------

